# ar1 wiring point to point not a reversing loop



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Can someone show me the wiring for a ar1 using it for point to point and not a reversing loop?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are two different devices that use the term AR1...the Digitrax model
is specifically to power a 'reverse loop'. It actually flips the 'polarity'
of the isolated section rails to overcome the phase mismatch of
a 'reverse loop' to the main track. The Circuitron model does the same for
an analog layout.

A 'reverse loop' controller takes the main track power as it's INPUT. It's OUTPUT
is the power source for the isolated section. 

So, I'm confused by your posted question. Not sure what you
mean by a 'point to point' use of the device. What is it that you want to do with your AR1? 


Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The AR1 is used to reverse the polarity when your track has a "reverse loop" built into it. It does not reverse the direction of the locomotive! The DCC phase can be reversed while a locomotive is on that track and running, nothing will happen, the locomotive will continue in the same direction and at the same speed. The ar1 simply prevents the short that occurs when the reverse loop track meets back up with the normal track. You can detect if you track plan has a reverse loop by using the colored pencil method. Start with one rail red and the other blue and trace them around your track plan, if you have places where red meets blue, you have a problem and will most likely need a AR1 to solve this shorting problem.


----------



## Jsd1974 (Dec 13, 2016)

x_doug_x said:


> Can someone show me the wiring for a ar1 using it for point to point and not a reversing loop?


Perhaps you are asking about a reversing Y at the end of the point to point track?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion, the ar1 can be used for either a reverse loop or point to point like a trolley, I figured it out. I'm about to make a new thread and post a video.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I just dont like the fact there isnt a time delay. I'm do commercial refrigeration and I'm going to attempt to out a inline time delay on it. I bought a board specific for point to point with a time delay and burnt it up pretty quick, not exactly sure what I did wrong so I bought the ar1 reversing loop board


----------



## Jsd1974 (Dec 13, 2016)

x_doug_x said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the ar1 can be used for either a reverse loop or point to point like a trolley, I figured it out. I'm about to make a new thread and post a video.


Now I understand. Yes I can see how it would work to reverse the trolly back “across town.” Not sure how you will get a time delay out of it. Are you running DC or DCC?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

dc, in commercial refrigeration we have inline time delay boxes that are designed for ac, 16+ volts. I'm going to give one a shot and see if it works, it's adjustable and just goes inline. it should also work on dc, just can't use dc stuff on ac. we will see. Just dunno if the short reverse in power is going to be off long enough to trigger the delay being that ac reverses polarity anyway.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, if you DC then the AR1 instead of reversing the DCC phase reverses the DC to the track. But you need to some how generate a short ( just a short block that is reversed would do the trick) at either end and it will be a sudden and unrealistic reverse - no delay.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I have two reversing lines on my DC shelf layout. 
They use the Auto-Rev units from Bazooka Electronics. You can adjust the delay time from a few seconds to a few minutes, depending on how long your run is. 
They work in DC only on all scales. (Bazooka offers a separate model for 3 rail O). 

These are designed specifically for point to point where the train or trolley automatically changes direction on a single track, no loops or wyes are involved. 
Auto-Reverse is a confusing term in model railroading. Most people regard it as automatically reversing polarity in a reverse loop but it also means automatically changing the direction of the locomotive from forward to reverse.


----------



## Jsd1974 (Dec 13, 2016)

You can also check out

http://www.blocksignalling.co.uk/index.php/simple-shuttle-ss1 
The call it a train *shuttle*. They have several versions including one for DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the on line electronic dealers. There are resistors that slowly reduce DC voltage to 0
and others the slowly increase voltage from that can be used for your purposes. Unfortunately,
the lights dim and go out while doing so. Both are available at a choice of timing...you
would need some sort of occupancy detection and isolated track sections....

Don


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Jsd1974 said:


> You can also check out
> 
> http://www.blocksignalling.co.uk/index.php/simple-shuttle-ss1
> The call it a train *shuttle*. They have several versions including one for DCC.


Wow! That is one fine system. It would be ideal for a long subway or trolley line with multiple stops. It’s much more sophisticated than the Bazooka unit. 
The OP has a very short trolley line in his video. I was going to ask if it was Bachmann EZ Track? If it is, Bachmann makes Auto Reverse equipment for that. (Difficult for me to see it clearly on video as I use a phone.)


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Lemonhawk said:


> Yes, if you DC then the AR1 instead of reversing the DCC phase reverses the DC to the track. But you need to some how generate a short ( just a short block that is reversed would do the trick) at either end and it will be a sudden and unrealistic reverse - no delay.


It's done. Just added a sensor at each end and wired them to board.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

prrfan said:


> Wow! That is one fine system. It would be ideal for a long subway or trolley line with multiple stops. It’s much more sophisticated than the Bazooka unit.
> The OP has a very short trolley line in his video. I was going to ask if it was Bachmann EZ Track? If it is, Bachmann makes Auto Reverse equipment for that. (Difficult for me to see it clearly on video as I use a phone.)


027, it's mth track and I appologize for the poor video quality, i was tired and ready to go to bed last night.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used a diode to connect a rail and stop the engine. With a 555 timer tied into a relay I reversed the current. 1 minute one way 30 seconds the other. I have a Lionel DC track set up with it now.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I used a diode to connect a rail and stop the engine. With a 555 timer tied into a relay I reversed the current. 1 minute one way 30 seconds the other. I have a Lionel DC track set up with it now.


Would you mind showing me a picture if possible? If it's hidden don't worry about it. I don't need pics of diodes, I know exactly what you did there. I'm more interested in the timer and relay.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi Doug, This thread goes back to 2009 HO DC simple reverse This thread has a better explanation. I have always liked hands on. The idea came from Rob Paisley who's original site is now gone, Here is the updated site It is not clean like a professional board but it gets the job done. Back in 2009 this was my second challenge to build one, the first was just to get an LED to blink. Back then Radio Shack had most of the parts. This version does not have the 12 volt regulator. If you want more here is the first thread.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I've burnt up another board but in the process I have figured out how to wire this with a fancy digital timer. However, i'm going to need a low voltage relay to do so. The track voltage isn't enough to power the timer. something that needs minimum amps and has a 4-5 volt coil and 17ish volt connection side.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That doesn't sound good. I use a 12 volt DC wall wart. You do not want track power because it is variable. Accessory power can go through a bridge and a voltage regulator & can be adjusted to 12 volts dc. The only track wires go in from the transformer and out to the track.

The electronics operate with DC 9 to 12 volts. You could run it on a 9 volt battery. The 12 volt DC wall warts are getting harder to find.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

The timer I have only starts when power is cut, when power is restored you can set timer to whatever you want(via digital display) . The trolley will run 4-6 volts. The track voltage interuption will trigger timer. I am going to have to use the track voltage to energize the relay coil to energize the timer via a external power source.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All I can say is read the manual.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Its finally complete and doing what I want it to do only using 2 general timer boards off Ebay and 2 one way diodes.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

x_doug_x said:


> Its finally complete and doing what I want it to do only using 2 general timer boards off Ebay and 2 one way diodes.


Looks good


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Steve Rothstein said:


> Looks good


Thank you, a lot of trial and error lol


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

So i've learned a lot doing this and found that a simple 12 dollar board from overseas and a couple diodes would have solved my problem to begin with. I've now ordered another board, it is a single timer with dual relays. It will take place of my second board.


----------

